# Placenta?



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I had a 2nd freshner freshen last night around 5 ish...2 kids one placenta, another kid second placenta...went out this morning and she has more placenta hanging. I have oxytocin if that is what is recommended.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

1/4cc in the muscle, and you can give it every 4 hours or so until she drops it. There isn't 3 placentas  so one of the placentas was just a part of one. It's not retained, so no antibiotics etc....it will likely drop right after you milk her this evening. Sorry I had to be so abrupt on the phone, I had another emergency ongoing with someone else  V


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I still need education about this issue... how many placenta's does a goat have? Linda


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

A doe can have one or more placentas. Generally: One baby, one placenta. Two babies, one or two placentas.
A goat has two sides (horns) to her uterus. She can have one to three babies in each horn. There can be one placenta for each baby or babies can share a placenta.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

From what I understand there is only one placenta per each horn, so two placentas maximum. Several kids can be attached to the same placenta. One placenta and more than one kid is normal, two placentas and multiple kids also normal.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

True, not one for EACH baby, like I said above. Silly me.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, thanks so much for the clarification. Linda


----------

